# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Humidity Problem--Too High!

## CoolioTiffany

As some of you may know, I got all new tubs for the BPs.  Though, I have a drill that drills kind of small holes..

Making my humidity really high.  In the younger BP's tubs, the humidity is around 63%-66%, and for the older BP's it's around 65%-75%.  It isn't wet in the tubs at all, just very humid.  Is that okay?  I'll keep trying to put more holes in there but I'm just worried about getting any RIs and what not.

Also, not sure if this good, but from what I read, Kenyan Sand boas need a humidity of 40% max, and before I left my house today it said 60% in her tub.  I'm a bit worried, and I'm not sure if that's alright..

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

I thought bps cant get ri from to high of humidity just to low of humidity  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> I thought bps cant get ri from to high of humidity just to low of humidity


Somewhere I read if the humidity is too high they can get an RI, and if it's too low is causes cracking in the lungs which makes it easier for them to get an RI.

----------


## BuckeyeBalls

> Somewhere I read if the humidity is too high they can get an RI, and if it's too low is causes cracking in the lungs which makes it easier for them to get an RI.


hmmm

----------


## Vypyrz

Tiff, When I need to bring the humidity down in my tubs, I just use an oscillating fan to blow air across the tubs. You may have to experiment a little to find out what is the best distance and speed to set the fan. It works for me and I live on the coast so I'm pretty much running the fans all summer long because of the high humidity. In the room I have my Dumerils in I have the fan sitting further away and his humidity is at 70% because he is in blue.
In the boas room, I have the fan sitting a little closer to the tubs and their humidity is at 56%. That's about the best I can offer...

----------


## mpkeelee

i have heard that too about RI's but nothing has proven it yet. try more holes on the sides so the humidity can get out, or if u have lids on ur tubs try a couple small holes in the top. sometimes my tubs get humidity that high and they turn out fine. i only had 1 RI when i first got my normal and that cuz winter hit and she got too cold over night.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

The humidity level sounds absolutely fine to me.  Anything between 60 and 80% should be great, so long as it isn't wet.

I get snakes with RIs occasionally during the winter, and I attribute it to falling humidity levels as well as falling cool-side temperatures.  I have never had a ball python develop an issue from excessive humidity, always from the opposite.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-04-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-04-2010),mbasile35 (06-09-2010),Smarion0006 (11-05-2014)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I agree with winged wolf. I have never thought the humidity could be too high for BPs as long as its reasonable. Its just not something I wanted to say here without more proof. There was recently a thread about the high humidity in the burrows and termite mounds BPs live in. Which more than proves that high humidity is a must for a healthy BP. As long as it is not a moist environment. Humid air but not moist surfaces. 70 to 80% in these conditions should never cause a health problem for a BP. I keep my BPs at a slightly higher humidity anyway due to some of them living in the same caging stack as boas and borneos. No one complains  :Smile: 

Ever wonder why our boas and bloods always shed in one piece? Yet our BPs often have good sheds and the occasional bad shed? Well its because we pay more attention to the higher humidity needs of boas and bloods, not realizing that our BPs would benefit from the same treatment. Boas and bloods are considered tropical snakes. That makes sense but how can a BP be considered anything BUT a tropical snake when they live in very humid holes in the ground? They may live in africa in areas of desert and plains but they never leave that burrow/mound until its dark and the humidity robbing sun has gone away..

Food for thought  :Good Job:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-06-2017),Smarion0006 (11-05-2014)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> The humidity level sounds absolutely fine to me.  Anything between 60 and 80% should be great, so long as it isn't wet.


X2
Mine are in that range and do great!

----------


## Danounet

> As some of you may know, I got all new tubs for the BPs.  Though, I have a drill that drills kind of small holes..
> 
> Making my humidity really high.  In the younger BP's tubs, the humidity is around 63%-66%, and for the older BP's it's around 65%-75%.  It isn't wet in the tubs at all, just very humid.  Is that okay?  I'll keep trying to put more holes in there but I'm just worried about getting any RIs and what not.
> 
> Also, not sure if this good, but from what I read, Kenyan Sand boas need a humidity of 40% max, and before I left my house today it said 60% in her tub.  I'm a bit worried, and I'm not sure if that's alright..


Remember one time I was telling you the humidity in my rack was so "high." Well still pretty much the same and I haven't had any RI yet. Humidity around here is 50% at the lowest, Usualy above 60%. It flies up to 70-80 during heavy rain around the summer. As long as it doesnt get wet in the tub is all good.  :Smile:

----------


## NotaMallard

I was wondering the same thing about sand boas. My Saharan sand boa's tub is around 50% humidity, and I had read the same thing, 40% max. Any advice? The tub has a LOT of holes.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

For a sand boa, high humidity could be more of an issue.  I would say, consider reducing the size of the water bowl, and make sure it stays on the cool side.  That might help.  You could also put in top ventilation (cut out part of the lid and replace it with screen), unless you're keeping the snake in a rack.

----------


## saber2th

The guy that I got my normal from last week had no holes in the tub and had condensation on the sides, which indicates 100% humidity. I know that is to high, but she is healthy as can be! No signs of RI. I have put lots of holes in the tubs to bring it down to 65%. And I keep the water bowl far away from the heat source until they are in blue, then I push it towards the back until I get the humidity level I want.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> The humidity level sounds absolutely fine to me.  Anything between 60 and 80% should be great, so long as it isn't wet.
> 
> I get snakes with RIs occasionally during the winter, and I attribute it to falling humidity levels as well as falling cool-side temperatures.  I have never had a ball python develop an issue from excessive humidity, always from the opposite.


I was living in Florida before and I always have hum between 65-75% AND EVEN BUMP IT MORE FOR BEFORE SHEDDING. i have only successful full sheds if i have 80% and up hum during shedding process... Now I'm in NY and Keep hum between 55-65 and for sure gonna bump it higher if i see Odin going blue..

----------


## n6packer

I'm not sure I understand "wet" because I have a cardboard tube I got from work that I cut in half and put holes in. My little girl loves them. Great hides and they are nice and dark.
It's winter, so my humidity levels get below 40%, but when I get home, I squirt the tubes with my squirt bottle and the paper towel that sits directly under the heat lamp. Of course the paper towel is wet and so are the tubes, so I'm curious as to how you all get your humidity without wetness.

My paper towel is under the lamp so it gets evaporated and turns into some good humidity. The wet tubes are there to help maintain, at which it does a great job.

Should I be worried?   I can include pictures if needed.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> I'm not sure I understand "wet" because I have a cardboard tube I got from work that I cut in half and put holes in. My little girl loves them. Great hides and they are nice and dark.
> It's winter, so my humidity levels get below 40%, but when I get home, I squirt the tubes with my squirt bottle and the paper towel that sits directly under the heat lamp. Of course the paper towel is wet and so are the tubes, so I'm curious as to how you all get your humidity without wetness.
> 
> My paper towel is under the lamp so it gets evaporated and turns into some good humidity. The wet tubes are there to help maintain, at which it does a great job.
> 
> Should I be worried?   I can include pictures if needed.


Spray the sides of the enclosure so it drips down and only wets the edges of the paper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Buttercups (08-25-2019)

----------


## ckuhn003

Found this thread for the people who were curious about high humidity issues (including myself). I'm sitting in the mid 90s right now w. no condensation.  None of my substrate was wet before I put it down. Since I'm a new BP owner, I'm unsure if this is a problem. Seems like a lot of mixed reviews out there but wanted to share for others in the same boat.

----------

_Newbie39_ (09-01-2017)

----------


## ebbanflo

What humidity gauges does everyone use?

----------


## Newbie39

I was worried about the same issue.  My new tub is set to go.  Temps are perfect.  But humidity seemed high.  I contacted the breeder today and they said not to worry about it to much except during shed.  Making sure it doesn't get to much over 80 and don't let dip below 50/55.  He seemed more concerned about my high and low temps.  That being said I may have a snake by early next week.  So exciting.

----------


## Newbie39

> What humidity gauges does everyone use?


I have a small humidity gauge/therm. probed to the hot side on the bottom of the tub that I got of amazon.  I bought a wireless accurate (I think it's called).  Seems like a popular choice on here.  for the cool side that just sits on top of the newspaper.  It also gauges temp./humidity.

----------


## ebbanflo

> I have a small humidity gauge/therm. probed to the hot side on the bottom of the tub that I got of amazon.  I bought a wireless accurate (I think it's called).  Seems like a popular choice on here.  for the cool side that just sits on top of the newspaper.  It also gauges temp./humidity.


Cool, I only have one of those cheap analog ones while having digital thermometers/thermostat for the heat map.. 

Just shopping for a new one so looking for some suggestions

----------


## Angela1133

I read somewhere on here about using a rubber made container filled with moss.  Can someone explain this to me cause I can't find the post.  I keep moss in a section of the tank for humidity but thought the container thing sounded better and wanted to try it with my larger ball because I'm having a hard time with humidity in his tank.  Thanks!  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Regius_049

> Making my humidity really high.  In the younger BP's tubs, the humidity is around 63%-66%, and for the older BP's it's around 65%-75%.  It isn't wet in the tubs at all, just very humid.  Is that okay?  I'll keep trying to put more holes in there but I'm just worried about getting any RIs and what not.


This humidity range is not too high.  As long as the substrate is not wet / damp to the touch, you will be fine.  This is a very common humidity range in summer months.  It is actually lower than several native ball python habitats in Africa experience on a regular basis.

----------


## Angela1133

> I read somewhere on here about using a rubber made container filled with moss.  Can someone explain this to me cause I can't find the post.  I keep moss in a section of the tank for humidity but thought the container thing sounded better and wanted to try it with my larger ball because I'm having a hard time with humidity in his tank.  Thanks!  
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Scratch that idea lol he won't fit in any of my containers that could fit in his tank.  He's a pretty big guy.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

----------


## hollowlaughter

Essentially get a box of some kind (Tupperware or whatever fits your snake and you can cut), put moss in it, put snake in it. I have these as my guy's regular hides, which are leftover takeout containers from Milwaukee Burger Co, IIRC.



He's not feeling coming out since he's gone blue.

----------

